# Clip Art



## TuffyLynn (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi everyone...,Do any of you have any "clip art" for minis...I am having my Granite and stone wall engraved with our name and want to put a mini of some sort on it. the gentleman has a horsehead .. but it is not my preference...any idea where to look so i may share a pic with him before he comes to do it?

thank you so very much i am excited but it is granite and there's only one tome to do it!!

any ideas would be appreciated!!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jun 29, 2010)

Not really any minis but you can adjust maybe

here are some horse clip art to look at

clip art


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 29, 2010)

Wow, there were some interesting ones there.

Hope you will post a photo of the finished piece, tuffylynn!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jun 29, 2010)

Here is another with alot of horse clip art

link


----------



## Carolyn R (Jun 29, 2010)

I don't know how much time you have on your hands, but......

most places that do embroidery/silk screening will digitize a logo for you. with this digitized image they can then make outlines and solid images to use as embroidery images and silk screen images. If you have time to kill two birds with one stone, you can have a logo digitized then make the outline the image for the granite.

Just a thought.

The other suggestion, many larger embroidery shops have binders full of black and white clip art type of images that you can choose from if you don't have your own logo. You could always stop by a shop and check it out.

I thought of another place that has GREAT clip art images, tattoo shops and sights on the web!


----------

